# Not a bloody Longtom!



## GOF (Dec 10, 2006)

Went for a paddle of Pt.Cartwright this morning hopeing with a bit of luck to pick up a couple of mackeral. Had been trolling for about 30 min. ( no birds or any other sign of fish about) when one of the lines went of - grabbed the rod & started to play what I hoped was a mackeral but the fish started jumping & because of the elongated mouth I then thought I had a large longtom; until it jumped again & then I realized that it wasn't a bloody longtom but a marlin. Bloody hell. abit more care needed here - I reached behind me & wound in the other line & then settled in to catch my marlin. It jumped all over the place for about 5 min. & then went deeper towing me around abit for another 10 min. or so before I stated to recover some line, a few final laps around the yak & I tailed a lovely little black marlin, about 1200mm (not counting bill) measured on my paddle. Took a quick photo. & aked a passing tinny to take a photo as well before letting the marlin go. The rest of the morning didn't really matter - it wasn't going to get any better.
Now I have to mow the lawns!. Will post a photo. when my son shows me how!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Absobloodylutely fantastic GOF can imagine the fun you had mate, as I landed a little one off Tweed one time in a 15' boat and can remember the excitement and the shaking its arrival caused then, and on a kayak it would be so much more pleasurable mate...congrats.

Thats a first on AKFF I think   :wink:


----------



## GOF (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## bitten_off (Nov 29, 2006)

wow, great fish!
was this taken really close inshore or were you out a little wider?
gee, can imagine the adrenaline pumping - i would love to catch a marlin  
unfortunately they don't swim through bass strait  
nice one!
nick


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

wow thats impresive


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi GOF

Very nice. I also was out this morning off Noosa but only nailed a small doggie mackerel (at 6.00am just as the sun was popping up). Water looks beautiful though and there was quite a few bait schools being worked. Congratulations and well done on returning it to the water. Aren't you glad you had a camera!!


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

How good is that - great stuff


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Top shelf


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice beakie... Gof

cheers

mal


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

You bloody legend!!!

Congratulations man, do you think you will ever top that?

Ps - Is that a first on AKFF?


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Give up, Gof! It's all down hill from here!

Wow, and I'm so stoked you let it go! Believe me, some don't.

A kid showed me a photo the other day of a marlin as big as yours that his dad caught and promptly slaughtered to satisfy his ego. My response was not very positive.

Congrats!

Matt


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thats a HOF entry for sure - Congratulations

What's your weight estimate?

It looks like you've got good water up that way again. They look great when they get air, don't they?.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

GOF ........... you hit the jackpot. Sensational  Well done. Hope you pointed it south so that I might have a go soon!!  That is going to be hard to beat from a yak.

Anyone else on the forum caught a marlin from a yak??????


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

congrats m8 nice job, would be a good entry for mounthly fishing comp


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Great Jimminy Crickets, that must have towed you around for a while! My muscles ache just looking at it. Certainly Hall of Fame worthy.

Hmmm. Questions, questions, questions......umm.. you were not using bread paste or maggots for bait?

Well Done! Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

that is unbelievable 

can it get any better, well done
Kerry


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome.
There have been a few hooked this season,but thats the first one landed,welldone


----------



## GOF (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks floydfatman for fixing the pic, never would have got it posted if it was left to me.
Was about 15min. paddle of Pt. Cartwright when I hooked up & was using an el-cheapo 'storm' sp from K-Mart , - sorry andybear, no gars today.
I'd guess the weight at about 10-12kg - it would have been lighter than similar sized kingie.
Thanks for all the congratulatory comments - yeah. I'm still smiling (the kids are getting very nervous!)


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Ohhhhhh un-fkkn-real...no definietly not a long tom :lol:

...Outstanding effort...


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Gof. I sent the picture of your fish to a game fishing mate & asked him just what sort of bill fish it was.

I thought it looked a bit like a spearfish:

Tetrapturus Angustirostris "Pacific Shortbill Spearfish"......I had one hanging on my wall until I bought my new bass amplifier....30.5kg....was in the IGFA record books for nine years as the equal world record.......great catch off a bit of floating eski foam.

bloody envious

cheers

mal


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Gof , mate i am fully stoked , you must have been shaking for the rest of the day, i dont know if you can ever top, well done mate , and released as well , your a champion


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Great catch GOF :shock: 
I'm with Mal on this one - looks like a Spearfish to me, which is just as good a catch as a Marlin I would think 

Cuda.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

You are a legend GOF. Both for the catch and the release. Smooth. Steve.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

You lucky lucky bastard.... :wink: 
Next thing you will tell us that its your first time fishing 

Congratulations on your catch and good onya for letting it go.....Im off to Kmart to get me a el'cheapo.


----------



## GOF (Dec 10, 2006)

Don't know enough about any sort of billfish to say one wayor the other exactly what it was but if it makes i.d. easier the little fella did have a busted beak.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Got to be happy with that GOF!


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Sensational catch, GOF! that would've been a blast. 

Here's a picture of a short billed spearfish. Looks like yours and notice the long dorsal fin which is similar to a sailfish just not as high.

Either way, bloody brilliant!

cheers,
Cid


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbakn5cAAB1fgAASQGcACIGClAA/79+gMAC1tiKeRlGQNA0yBoANCbVMmUyaek9IDQaAammpkaGmmgAA0yKjtETW1O+ntcC37mRoduxKRqFbrs8HbOxdC9+WbtOmBJnkoRk6Oy9DdzUQgYSeJAWER9AkAYMerixrF+vgFRJwDinazVYgmUUC7BD8Vm1kglNhCs7ZqjMlIx4T4zciEQZOkqkEbjUhsrwZQRsClFxujOlg4uT8XckU4UJC2pJ+XA==


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow! Well done on a mighty fine effort GOF.

I'd have a lot of trouble holding a camera still enough to get a decent pic with a fish like that on my lap.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

What a thumping great effort...bloody hell what a fish :!: :!: .


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi GOF
I agree with Matt, it's all downhill from there, most people would go there whole lives without hooking let alone landing a fish like that.
And you let him go! Well done 

Chris


----------

